# are my hops buggered?



## symphony1975 (1/5/13)

hey,

i got given a packet of hops (had been previously opened) and the pellets are soft.

i am used to hop pellets that are hard but these ones you can squash with your fingers and to my feel, do seem a tad damp (not just cold). i fear they have been exposed to moisture.

can i still use em? i know i wouldnt be expecting maximum freshness but i did get 200g so was thinking i could just use more in a single hop IPA i was planning but i dont want to waste my time or ruin my beer.

thoughts????

cheers


----------



## slash22000 (1/5/13)

If they stink like garlic / rotten vegetation I wouldn't use them. Otherwise ... not sure.


----------



## jyo (1/5/13)

Seeing you are using them in an IPA I am having a guess that they are high alpha, resinous hops? I always find these hops are a bit soft when really fresh.


----------



## NewtownClown (1/5/13)

"Cheesy" is generally the descriptor ascribed to "old" hops. I've had new crops and older, properly stored hops vary between soft and hard pellets. May have more to do with the pelleting process varying between suppliers


----------



## symphony1975 (1/5/13)

jyo said:


> Seeing you are using them in an IPA I am having a guess that they are high alpha, resinous hops? I always find these hops are a bit soft when really fresh.


15.6% El Dorado 2012 crop



NewtownClown said:


> "Cheesy" is generally the descriptor ascribed to "old" hops. I've had new crops and older, properly stored hops vary between soft and hard pellets. May have more to do with the pelleting process varying between suppliers


no cheesy-ness or garlic or rotten vegies.


----------



## Florian (1/5/13)

How do they smell???

if they smell good, then use them. If not, then not, unless for bittering.


----------



## hoppy2B (1/5/13)

Have you queried the source you obtained your hops from as to their freshness etc.?


----------

